# spousal visa



## Susie (Feb 20, 2010)

Hoping someone out there can help me....lol
I am an Australian who married a Moroccan.
As far as our file goes I feel really satisfied with it.
My problems are with time frames,what to expect and should I attend the interview?
I hope someone can offer some light on this for me as I CAN'T find anyone who has successfully applied for this visa from MOROCCO.
This is a tired,stressed and soon to be crazy woman begging.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi I'm in the process at the moment probably half way there...feel free to contact me...my husband is from a high risk country too.


----------



## Susie (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm currently in Morocco (only for a few more days)
just about to come home
everything I read seems to confuse me...lol
all different responses. Talked to the embassy the other day and they told me a few things which drove me crazy. I do have some questions
Have you had to lodge the medical yet?
did they give you an idea of time frames? I ask because of the stupid high risk thing
have you had any type of interview?
love to hear anything you can tell me
mad australian woman here...lol
cheers Susie


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

Susie said:


> I'm currently in Morocco (only for a few more days)
> just about to come home
> everything I read seems to confuse me...lol
> all different responses. Talked to the embassy the other day and they told me a few things which drove me crazy. I do have some questions
> ...


We live in his country - Brazil. It's been tough to say the least. Our application was received on 8 Jan 2010. We were assigned a case-officer about 2 weeks later by email and told the average wait is 6 months. One month after we lodged the application we were contacted by email giving my husband a date for interview (this wk coming) and were requested to undergo the medical exams and provide criminal certs. We were also told in that email that it can take up to 6 wks for the medicals to be 'cleared' in Aus. That's all we can say at this stage. What about you where are you at with yours? Mad Australian woman number 2 here...so don't worry your not alone


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Susie said:


> I'm currently in Morocco (only for a few more days)
> just about to come home
> everything I read seems to confuse me...lol
> all different responses. Talked to the embassy the other day and they told me a few things which drove me crazy. I do have some questions
> ...


All I can suggest Susie is that you just let the process run its course.
There are indicative processing times re HR/LR countries and though every application is assessed against the same criteria, there are many different variables and so you can end up with significant differences in processing times.

The main thing to start with is ensuring you have a well presented, complete and accurate application in and you're happy with that part and that's all you can do.

For what it's worth, the Immi Processing service standards are on Client Service Charter


----------



## Ems (Jan 19, 2010)

cosbo said:


> We live in his country - Brazil. It's been tough to say the least. Our application was received on 8 Jan 2010. We were assigned a case-officer about 2 weeks later by email and told the average wait is 6 months. One month after we lodged the application we were contacted by email giving my husband a date for interview (this wk coming) and were requested to undergo the medical exams and provide criminal certs. We were also told in that email that it can take up to 6 wks for the medicals to be 'cleared' in Aus. That's all we can say at this stage. What about you where are you at with yours? Mad Australian woman number 2 here...so don't worry your not alone


Hey Cosbo,

My partner is from Brazil also, he is about to submit our application in the next couple of weeks in Brasilia. We haven't been able to decide whether he can complete his medical before they actually request it. Do you know if that's possible or will we have to wait until they ask for it?

We want to submit a complete application - as we will be in thailand in april and want to have everything submitted by then. Also, did your husband submit form 80 too?

Oh its great to know someone else is doing this from Brazil  So they think it will take 6 months?! We were so hoping for something sooner. Keep us updated I'd love to see how your going with it. Mad Australian woman #3 here!!! xo


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

As a general rule Ems there's no specific regulation to say do not front load [ as some call it ] your application with medical and police check.

Actually, I've got a vague recollection of another partner visa applicant from Brazil about 6-12 months back, so if you go and search back as far as about May/June last year you could come across another with experience from there too.


----------



## Ems (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh great thanks heaps Wanderer, it would be much more convenient for us if we can submit a completed application.

I've hunted a bit already - but I'll have a look at those search dates thanks  

One other query we have - we are sending in photocopies of everything (bank statements / cards to each other / lease / letters from landlord / stat decs etc) - originals of police certs though. My question is - do the photocopies need to be certified, or is it just 'official' documents like passport, birth cert, citizenship etc. that need to be certified? 

I read that elkitten certified just official docs, I just wanted to get a second opinion - as I think we should get everything certified just in case?

Cheers for any info!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Ems said:


> Oh great thanks heaps Wanderer, it would be much more convenient for us if we can submit a completed application.
> 
> I've hunted a bit already - but I'll have a look at those search dates thanks
> 
> ...


It's a fair while since I was actually involved myself in an application Ems but I seem to recall it would have been only the official stuff where you keep originals yourself that we certified copies for sending [ as Immi advises ].

Bank statements are hard to fake and seeing as you'll hardly ever want it again yourself, include the original and keep a copy for yourself if you like and likewise lease, letters and stat. declarations _[ put the original in and keep a copy ]_ and with cards to oneanother they're really just a secondary support and if they're sentimental value, keep them but hardly a need to certify a copy.

*Brazillians* _magmelb81_ P2 on Sticky did a PMV - quite quick that one.
Might have been another one though could be thinking of someone from Latin Americas that had to use USA.


----------



## trishher (Mar 3, 2010)

Mad Australian woman #4 here my husband is from morocco.my husbands spouse visa was denied at the moment our case is with the tribunal we should here any time soon.Im glad I am not alone


----------



## Susie (Feb 20, 2010)

trishher said:


> Mad Australian woman #4 here my husband is from morocco.my husbands spouse visa was denied at the moment our case is with the tribunal we should here any time soon.Im glad I am not alone


Hi Trisher
would love to talk to you about your situation
fantastic to find another like me
lol
maybe you will be able to stop me going crazy
hope to hear from you soon
if you could get back to me that would be fantastic
]
cheers Susie


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Susie said:


> Hi Trisher
> would love to talk to you about your situation
> fantastic to find another like me
> lol
> ...


Hi Susie,
I hope you progress well with the application and now you have 5 posts up you should be able to PM Trisher [ Just click on her name at her post and you'll get an options box ].
Trisher btw also posted about her case has been dragged out and now has gone to the tribunal so I wish her well too.

Sorry also about supporting the hijacking of your thread, something I'm trying to have members avoid.

Best wishes


----------



## annie123 (Apr 4, 2010)

Susie said:


> Hoping someone out there can help me....lol
> I am an Australian who married a Moroccan.
> As far as our file goes I feel really satisfied with it.
> My problems are with time frames,what to expect and should I attend the interview?
> ...


Susie I am Australian, my partner is Moroccian, we are 3/4 way through our process. I am in Australia and will have my interview tonight via phone. Cairo is a very slow process. We submitted and it accepted in Cairo 24th July 2009. We have had to cancel wedding dates twice so far. Partner had his interview 23rd December 2009.

So be prepared for a long sit.


----------



## trishher (Mar 3, 2010)

Susie said:


> Hi Trisher
> would love to talk to you about your situation
> fantastic to find another like me
> lol
> ...


Hi Susie thanks for making me smile  I can relate to how you feel,I would love to keep in touch.I will send you a PM


----------



## annie123 (Apr 4, 2010)

trishher said:


> Mad Australian woman #4 here my husband is from morocco.my husbands spouse visa was denied at the moment our case is with the tribunal we should here any time soon.Im glad I am not alone


Oh im so sorry to hear that. Hope it all goes well with tribunal. Did they give you reason? How long before result with tribunal? I have fingers crossed re mine now. Annie123


----------



## annie123 (Apr 4, 2010)

annie123 said:


> Susie I am Australian, my partner is Moroccian, we are 3/4 way through our process. I am in Australia and will have my interview tonight via phone. Cairo is a very slow process. We submitted and it accepted in Cairo 24th July 2009. We have had to cancel wedding dates twice so far. Partner had his interview 23rd December 2009.
> 
> So be prepared for a long sit.


Hang in there, annie123


----------



## trishher (Mar 3, 2010)

annie123 said:


> Oh im so sorry to hear that. Hope it all goes well with tribunal. Did they give you reason? How long before result with tribunal? I have fingers crossed re mine now. Annie123


hi annie not sure when we will get the decission.the reasons given havent been realistic

main one is that we didnt have a huge family wedding in Morocco that one was really underlined.

good luck with everything


----------



## annie123 (Apr 4, 2010)

Dear Trishher
I think Cairo is very difficult to deal with. My partner was asked why we didnt get married in Morocco. He replied that is the option. Received phone call this morning, stating my interview has been put on hold as the guy is here in australia, and the secretary will now reschedule another interview with me from her. So more waiting games as per normal. Just hope after all this we get a positve result.
hang in there annie123


----------



## trishher (Mar 3, 2010)

annie123 said:


> Dear Trishher
> I think Cairo is very difficult to deal with. My partner was asked why we didnt get married in Morocco. He replied that is the option. Received phone call this morning, stating my interview has been put on hold as the guy is here in australia, and the secretary will now reschedule another interview with me from her. So more waiting games as per normal. Just hope after all this we get a positve result.
> hang in there annie123


sorry to hear that annie.its crazy you cant have your meeting because he is here.was your the meeting with the tribunal.my husband applied for a tourist visa that also was refused I am thinking now maybe its because the tribunal hearing is in 2 weeks.

I am here cheering you on


----------



## annie123 (Apr 4, 2010)

trishher,
No Cairo required for both to have interview. Partners was 23rd December, mine was supposed to be here tonight via phone. My partner also has tourist visa denied a few years ago. So really I have no idea. My bro met and married a Thai lady - 3 months from go to woe.

annie123


----------



## trishher (Mar 3, 2010)

annie123 said:


> trishher,
> No Cairo required for both to have interview. Partners was 23rd December, mine was supposed to be here tonight via phone. My partner also has tourist visa denied a few years ago. So really I have no idea. My bro met and married a Thai lady - 3 months from go to woe.
> 
> annie123


strange seems they have different ways of doing things.My husband had his interview last year.I wasnt asked to have one.I dont understand why they had to cancel your telephone interview because he is here.If they think it is because he can sit beside you and feed you the answers it wouldnt make sense.He could sit at the pc from overseas and do the same thing.Glad your brother has his wife with him... but wow in just 3 months


----------



## annie123 (Apr 4, 2010)

trishher,
No the Interviewer came to Australia 4th April re family matters. He was supposed to phone tonight for interview, now they will arrange his secretary to do interview. when? who knows. I think they trying to make sure we are genuine, so they feel the need to talk to me now. But again who knows.!!!!.

annie123


----------



## Susie (Feb 20, 2010)

HI GUYS
Just reading throgh our replys trying to remember the positive..I am not alone...lol
it's amazing that unless your involved with a visa application you can't understand> I am so glad I found this site. I hope soon we will all have some good news cause I believe once you have dealt with immigration you deserve something good to happen. We need some normality and I think if a marriage or relationship can survive this ....the rest is easy
hopefully mt sanity will still be intacked enough to enjoy it though...lol
damn visa
I joke to myself that all this work is so wroth the effort when I know one way or another I will have my hubby again with me. It will be here or if the visa fails I think I may have to pack my bags and venture to Morocco again>
Hope you both are doing ok
am thinking and praying for us all
Susie


----------



## trishher (Mar 3, 2010)

hi susie it is good to know we are not alone and this site is proof of that.I hope things are getting better for you,its true this road is rough and a test for any relationship.who knows where it will lead.I think this discission is in the hands of one person saying yes or no.goes back to the saying the pens mightier than the sword.I wonder how they feel.There has to be something positive or I just might see you in morocco.I am praying for you also susie


----------



## trishher (Mar 3, 2010)

annie123 said:


> trishher,
> No the Interviewer came to Australia 4th April re family matters. He was supposed to phone tonight for interview, now they will arrange his secretary to do interview. when? who knows. I think they trying to make sure we are genuine, so they feel the need to talk to me now. But again who knows.!!!!.
> 
> annie123


Genuine! isnt that a lovely word the word that sticks out also for me is vulnerable! I wonder how many CO would be able to answer as many questions as we do without mistakes.I tested a few people I know who are in relationships and have been for years.I found they couldnt answer many of my questions


----------



## annie123 (Apr 4, 2010)

trishher said:


> Genuine! isnt that a lovely word the word that sticks out also for me is vulnerable! I wonder how many CO would be able to answer as many questions as we do without mistakes.I tested a few people I know who are in relationships and have been for years.I found they couldnt answer many of my questions


I totally agree. Well all I can do now is wait, wait, and seems much more wait. This whole situation as im sure you totally understand is very stressful and unfortunately we all have to just wait for the judge and jury to decide the outcome of our lives.

tc annie123


----------



## trishher (Mar 3, 2010)

annie123 said:


> I totally agree. Well all I can do now is wait, wait, and seems much more wait. This whole situation as im sure you totally understand is very stressful and unfortunately *we all have to just wait for the judge and jury to decide the outcome of our lives. *
> 
> tc annie123


having a stressful day today I am not looking forward to the tribunal but then again what more can they do to us. we just have to all wait for the dudge and jury hugs to everyone here


----------



## annie123 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi trishher, No mine has not reached the tribunal state yet. They told my partner on the 23rd dec that they would probably interview me also. So now April they have decided to do the interview, which was cancelled and I am now waiting for another date for this phone interview.

Im hoping your tribunal situation gets resolved soon. I hope I do not have to go through that also.

stay in contact and good luck, thinking of you.


----------



## trishher (Mar 3, 2010)

another sleepless night but hanging in hope you get your date soon for your interview annie this waiting game is making me gain weight lol  

I just had to have a laugh or I will go mad!


----------



## annie123 (Apr 4, 2010)

What state in Aus. are you Trishher? NSW here perhaps we can arrange to talk on phone. Either way I understand how you would be feeling, but stay positive and strong. This will all work out ok for you.


----------



## simoutina (Apr 10, 2010)

trishher said:


> Mad Australian woman #4 here my husband is from morocco.my husbands spouse visa was denied at the moment our case is with the tribunal we should here any time soon.Im glad I am not alone


Hey

Met my man April 2007

Married June 2008 in Morocco Mohammedia

Original application 21st October 2008

Im an australian from melb married to a moroccon and visa rejected 26th January 2009 and resubmitted to the tribunal 6th February and got the tribunal date 3rd December 2009.

MRT Tribunal DATE - 3rd December 09

MRT - Resubmitted back to Egypt Embassy 4th December 09 saying we qualify for Class 309

Embassy Egypt - Received application back 23rd December and requested marriage certificate, police record and 8 photos and the Form 80 again and that once they receive photos they will issue another Medical to be done.

Form 80 and Police record and photos sent 30th December 09 to Egypt

Egypt Embassy received papers 25th January due to CO on holidays .

Medical Done - 8th February 2010 and cleared 3rd March 2010

Form 80 and Police Record - Sent to ASIO Natio Security in Canberra 25th January and awaiting clearance...they say it can take up to 5-6mths wait

So waiting on the Form 80 to be cleared now...been almost 2.5mths now...so hopefully very soon...

keep everyone posted but if anyone needs to talk i have been through it all and it is worth it...to be with the man you love...


----------



## simoutina (Apr 10, 2010)

Susie said:


> Hoping someone out there can help me....lol
> I am an Australian who married a Moroccan.
> As far as our file goes I feel really satisfied with it.
> My problems are with time frames,what to expect and should I attend the interview?
> ...


Hi Susie

I am married to a Moroccon and i can help with some stuff but mine was rejected and waiting for things to go through...have a friend from NSW and she too has applied a month ago and was advised up to 9mths wait...but remember every case is different.

tina


----------



## annie123 (Apr 4, 2010)

Tina, how long ago was your visa denied? Are you proceeding now via Tribunal? Im starting to find all this bizzare, as all seem to be rejected, or still in the limbo state of waiting, as I am, and so far its been nine months. They have asked for an interview with me via phone, which was supposed to have taken place last Tuesday 6th but on that day it was cancelled, as the interviewer had returned to Oz for approximately a month or more. Waiting again now until they re-organise another date for same. Im starting to wonder if anyone has received a positive, or is Cairo creating this as a money making business, as to follow up with Tirbunal costs. 

Stay strong Tina and Susie

annie123


----------



## simoutina (Apr 10, 2010)

annie123 said:


> Tina, how long ago was your visa denied? Are you proceeding now via Tribunal? Im starting to find all this bizzare, as all seem to be rejected, or still in the limbo state of waiting, as I am, and so far its been nine months. They have asked for an interview with me via phone, which was supposed to have taken place last Tuesday 6th but on that day it was cancelled, as the interviewer had returned to Oz for approximately a month or more. Waiting again now until they re-organise another date for same. Im starting to wonder if anyone has received a positive, or is Cairo creating this as a money making business, as to follow up with Tirbunal costs.
> 
> Stay strong Tina and Susie
> 
> annie123


Hi Annie

I am sure they will reschedule the interview with you...my husbands interview was in morocco originally december 08 and i had arrived 3 days before the interview to spend xmas with him...so i attended the interview with him and in separate room.they probalby want to question you if they need to clarify answers from your partner and even though they cancelled they will reschedule it again....I think being a high risk country they want to make sure we are genuine...

Who is your interviewing CO...if its Mary she rejected us and another 4 people i have met through forums...so hopefully yours will be different....the following for your information hope it helps...but everycase is different...

Met my man April 2007

Married June 2008 in Morocco Mohammedia

Original application 21st October 2008

CO - Mary Antonio...heard she denies a lot of moroccons...

Im an australian from melb married to a moroccon and visa rejected 26th January 2009 and resubmitted to the tribunal 6th February and got the tribunal date 3rd December 2009.

MRT Tribunal DATE - 3rd December 09

MRT - Resubmitted back to Egypt Embassy 4th December 09 saying we qualify for Class 309

Embassy Egypt - Received application back 23rd December and requested marriage certificate, police record and 8 photos and the Form 80 again and that once they receive photos they will issue another Medical to be done.

Form 80 and Police record and photos sent 30th December 09 to Egypt

Egypt Embassy received papers 25th January due to CO on holidays .

Medical Done - 8th February 2010 and cleared 3rd March 2010

Form 80 and Police Record - Sent to ASIO Natio Security in Canberra 25th January and awaiting clearance...they say it can take up to 5-6mths wait

So waiting on the Form 80 to be cleared now...been almost 2.5mths now...so hopefully very soon...

keep everyone posted but if anyone needs to talk i have been through it all and it is worth it...to be with the man you love...

thanks tina.


----------



## annie123 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi Tina, Oh my now i am worried. Mr Fordham was the interviewer for partner in Morocco on 23rd Dec. he was to phone me last Tuesday but he is in Oz at moment. I had option to wait for him or a Mary Antonio. I decided to go ahead and not wait, and now waiting for date on phone with Mary. Now im more worried than before. Its terrible to have all these unknown people telling you the outcome of your life.

thanks Annie


----------



## simoutina (Apr 10, 2010)

annie123 said:


> Hi Tina, Oh my now i am worried. Mr Fordham was the interviewer for partner in Morocco on 23rd Dec. he was to phone me last Tuesday but he is in Oz at moment. I had option to wait for him or a Mary Antonio. I decided to go ahead and not wait, and now waiting for date on phone with Mary. Now im more worried than before. Its terrible to have all these unknown people telling you the outcome of your life.
> 
> thanks Annie


Hi Annie

you can call me anytime on (deleted phone number) and we can talk and email each other privately and will help as much as i can...

tina


----------



## trishher (Mar 3, 2010)

annie123 said:


> Hi Tina, Oh my now i am worried. Mr Fordham was the interviewer for partner in Morocco on 23rd Dec. he was to phone me last Tuesday but he is in Oz at moment. I had option to wait for him or a Mary Antonio. I decided to go ahead and not wait, and now waiting for date on phone with Mary. Now im more worried than before. Its terrible to have all these unknown people telling you the outcome of your life.
> 
> thanks Annie


hi annie we had mary antonio she refused my husbands visa based on no big moroccan wedding.


----------



## trishher (Mar 3, 2010)

annie123 said:


> What state in Aus. are you Trishher? NSW here perhaps we can arrange to talk on phone. Either way I understand how you would be feeling, but stay positive and strong. This will all work out ok for you.


hi annie I am in nsw.I am seeing a pattern about mary the CO something isnt right!


----------



## trishher (Mar 3, 2010)

how are you all holding up.I am praying for you all and hoping everything is moving along in a quick posive way.counting the days down until our tribunal.god bless you all


----------



## rebecca (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi,
I am in your same shoes at the moment, awaiting form 80 to be cleared or so they say! I attended the interview with my husband but was not asked to come into the interview but i know of 1 girl that was asked to come in with her husband. Im sorry i cant be of more help but at least you know there is someone else out there going crazy with you, good luck..


----------



## rebecca (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Simoutina,
I was a little disheartened to hear your story, i married my husband last nov. applied for the visa on the 2nd of jan 2010. awaiting form 80 clearance as i type. Was wondering if you know of any good stories coming from this process i have found the embassy less than helpful and some what rude they also lost our medical checks luckily they were sent by courier and signed for at the embassy but it still took them 4 weeks to find them in there office. i have visited the egyptian embassy in morocco and it leaves alot to be desired. What were the reasons for them denying the visa (if you dont mind discussing it) just to avoid us maybe making the same mistake. I wish you all the luck in the world as i cant imagine going thru this for 3 more months let alone 3 yrs you poor girl! x x x x x


----------



## rebecca (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh my god!!! I am very knew to this forum (just signed up 15 mins ago) I am terrified now, my husbands interviewer was this Mary woman and she seemed very rude. It just seems to be one hoop after another with this embassy. We met in morocco i lived there with him for 5 months, in which time we married came home for 2 months then returned for another 3 months. I am at the end of my finances and cant just go back again. Can someone give me any indications for the reasons for the visa denials or why they seem to be so difficult. Has anyone contacted the embassy in aus to complain or voice there opinions???? PLEASE HELP.. someone tell me they know of someone getting in the 9 month period.. I know a girl who is with a Nepal guy who got a prospective marriage visa granted in under 4 months??????/ please help!!!!1


----------



## simoutina (Apr 10, 2010)

*hi*

Hi Rebecca

Add me on msn.... and i will advise you everything...normally online after 6pm nights

I am in Melbourne what part of oz are you in'



rebecca said:


> Oh my god!!! I am very knew to this forum (just signed up 15 mins ago) I am terrified now, my husbands interviewer was this Mary woman and she seemed very rude. It just seems to be one hoop after another with this embassy. We met in morocco i lived there with him for 5 months, in which time we married came home for 2 months then returned for another 3 months. I am at the end of my finances and cant just go back again. Can someone give me any indications for the reasons for the visa denials or why they seem to be so difficult. Has anyone contacted the embassy in aus to complain or voice there opinions???? PLEASE HELP.. someone tell me they know of someone getting in the 9 month period.. I know a girl who is with a Nepal guy who got a prospective marriage visa granted in under 4 months??????/ please help!!!!1


----------



## rebecca (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi, 
just added you on msn . cant wait to talk to you! be on tonight after 6. thankyou ,thankyou, thankyou..


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

If there is to be something of a grouping of applicants to provide a common voice to Immigration if it is felt that applications are being harshly handled, I'd just suggest that it be done in a thorough manner, ie.

In the first instance, be quite rigorous in your approach to assessing how each individual application does stand up against what eligibility requirements are so as to identify if there is common trait to difficulties being experienced.

Before you jump back and say it's that so and so *[ and just an afterthought too - we should not really be mentioning any Immi person by name, so please be so kind and go back and delete where it has been used, just to save me the effort ]* with such an attitude, being as it has been an emotionally testing ordeal, do see if you can use someone independently to check how your application stacks up against eligibility and Checklist requirements.

That will be the only truly effective way of seeing what may be common to your applications and then you can present something more concrete to Immi.

Their Global Feedback Unit would seem to be the most appropriate place to contact in the first instance.


----------



## joutzen (Jun 23, 2010)

*hi there*

girls,what's new with your visas?
my husband is moroccan and we've been asked for the famous form 80.
i'm a bit scared about the visa.
hope your everything will be ok with our visa applications...


----------



## annie123 (Apr 4, 2010)

joutzen said:


> girls,what's new with your visas?
> my husband is moroccan and we've been asked for the famous form 80.
> i'm a bit scared about the visa.
> hope your everything will be ok with our visa applications...


Hi there joutzen, We had refusal re visa - in process of submitting to tribunal. So looks like a further wait of 12 - 18 months. It seems we all get similar reasons for refusal. Partner not genuine. or not enough people at wedding, or no engagement party. Seems cairo uses the same theme for each. Its very stressful, as I had to wait 10 + months to get refusal, and now a further wait as per above. then another 5 - 6 months for form 80 to clear again. Oh plus all the money paid and then to repay to do it all again. Makes no sense to me at all.

annie123


----------



## M&M (Jul 2, 2010)

*hello everyone*
i'm Moroccan and my fiance she's australian we lodged our application on 15 january 2010 medical check and police record both was sent to the immi in april and i had my interview on 13th may 2010 i'm wondering if anyone that his or her fiance had the same date interview because i'm still waiting for the australian immigration in cairo to respend to me about my visa so plz if anyone that his or her fiance had the same interview date and they are waiting for the immigration to reply to them let me know how long this will takes.thank you so much guys.
*Best regards* 
M&M


----------



## trishher (Mar 3, 2010)

annie123 said:


> Hi there joutzen, We had refusal re visa - in process of submitting to tribunal. So looks like a further wait of 12 - 18 months. It seems we all get similar reasons for refusal. Partner not genuine. or not enough people at wedding, or no engagement party. Seems cairo uses the same theme for each. Its very stressful, as I had to wait 10 + months to get refusal, and now a further wait as per above. then another 5 - 6 months for form 80 to clear again. Oh plus all the money paid and then to repay to do it all again. Makes no sense to me at all.
> 
> annie123


I second that annie


----------



## annie123 (Apr 4, 2010)

M&M said:


> *hello everyone*
> i'm Moroccan and my fiance she's australian we lodged our application on 15 january 2010 medical check and police record both was sent to the immi in april and i had my interview on 13th may 2010 i'm wondering if anyone that his or her fiance had the same date interview because i'm still waiting for the australian immigration in cairo to respend to me about my visa so plz if anyone that his or her fiance had the same interview date and they are waiting for the immigration to reply to them let me know how long this will takes.thank you so much guys.
> *Best regards*
> M&M


Welcome aboard M&M. It is a waiting game and there is no quick fix, My partner and I applied for a fiance visa and applicationn submitted 4th Aug 2008. June 2010 we got a refusal and have now applied to Tribunal. We are now waiting for this process, and seems that will not be done for another 12 months plus. Form 80 via Cairo to ASIO takes about 5 - 6 months to process. All I can advise is patience and alot of it.
Annie123


----------



## M&M (Jul 2, 2010)

annie123 said:


> Welcome aboard M&M. It is a waiting game and there is no quick fix, My partner and I applied for a fiance visa and applicationn submitted 4th Aug 2008. June 2010 we got a refusal and have now applied to Tribunal. We are now waiting for this process, and seems that will not be done for another 12 months plus. Form 80 via Cairo to ASIO takes about 5 - 6 months to process. All I can advise is patience and alot of it.
> Annie123


thx annie for your support is ur fiancé Moroccan as well?
i'm just surprised how long ur application takes since ur lodging to get the refusal its seem very long and for my application was arrived to the cairo immigration at 15th january and i get my interview on 13 may thats only 4 months and i'm waiting now since i had my interview i asked some Moroccans that they waited also 2 months after their interview to get the answer. well dear Annie i wich you a good lick with this because i know its really stressful to wait all this months or years.
Best Regards
M&M


----------



## annie123 (Apr 4, 2010)

M&M said:


> thx annie for your support is ur fiancé Moroccan as well?
> i'm just surprised how long ur application takes since ur lodging to get the refusal its seem very long and for my application was arrived to the cairo immigration at 15th january and i get my interview on 13 may thats only 4 months and i'm waiting now since i had my interview i asked some Moroccans that they waited also 2 months after their interview to get the answer. well dear Annie i wich you a good lick with this because i know its really stressful to wait all this months or years.
> Best Regards
> M&M


Yes M&M my fiance is Moroccan. We also had our interviews M&M. You say you have spoken to other Moroccans? How many do you know that have received their Visa? I would be very interested to know that information as I have not been able to speak with the lucky visa holders. The form 80 takes as stated before 5 - 6 months so I would be surprised if anyone had their clearance in 2 months from Morocco. Let me know please.
Annie123


----------



## M&M (Jul 2, 2010)

annie123 said:


> Yes M&M my fiance is Moroccan. We also had our interviews M&M. You say you have spoken to other Moroccans? How many do you know that have received their Visa? I would be very interested to know that information as I have not been able to speak with the lucky visa holders. The form 80 takes as stated before 5 - 6 months so I would be surprised if anyone had their clearance in 2 months from Morocco. Let me know please.
> Annie123


dear Annie
i asked a Moroccan woman from casablanca in other moroccan website she lives in sydeny thats what she told me after her interview she get her answer after 2 months of the interview and someone else who is a friend he also get his visa after 2 months when the MRT reply to him that his visa was granted.
M&M
Best Regards.


----------



## M&M (Jul 2, 2010)

annie123 said:


> Yes M&M my fiance is Moroccan. We also had our interviews M&M. You say you have spoken to other Moroccans? How many do you know that have received their Visa? I would be very interested to know that information as I have not been able to speak with the lucky visa holders. The form 80 takes as stated before 5 - 6 months so I would be surprised if anyone had their clearance in 2 months from Morocco. Let me know please.
> Annie123


so Annie
do you know any Moroccan grant the visa from this forum i was doing a search about moroccan who they grant a visa through the sposue visa subclass 300 but i couldn't find anyone that they grant a visa yet all i see is alot of people are waiting for that form 80 to be clearance it sound crazy isn't it lol.


----------



## M&M (Jul 2, 2010)

annie123 said:


> Yes M&M my fiance is Moroccan. We also had our interviews M&M. You say you have spoken to other Moroccans? How many do you know that have received their Visa? I would be very interested to know that information as I have not been able to speak with the lucky visa holders. The form 80 takes as stated before 5 - 6 months so I would be surprised if anyone had their clearance in 2 months from Morocco. Let me know please.
> Annie123


Hi Annie123
i just want to ask you another question which is how long your husband get an answer from the cairo immigration after his interview here in Morocco.
Best regards
M&M


----------



## M&M (Jul 2, 2010)

hello there
plz can anyone that their applicant is moroccan tell me how long your applicant waited for an answer from the immigration in cairo after their interview with the CO.
i had my interview 13th May so its almost 2 months now and i'm still waiting for an answer knowing that my application was sent 13 jan 2010 and the immigration get it 15th jan 2010 so plz i only want to know how long you waited after the interview to have an answer thats all.
Thanks everyone
Bets Regards
M&M


----------



## annie123 (Apr 4, 2010)

M&M said:


> hello there
> plz can anyone that their applicant is moroccan tell me how long your applicant waited for an answer from the immigration in cairo after their interview with the CO.
> i had my interview 13th May so its almost 2 months now and i'm still waiting for an answer knowing that my application was sent 13 jan 2010 and the immigration get it 15th jan 2010 so plz i only want to know how long you waited after the interview to have an answer thats all.
> Thanks everyone
> ...


Hi M&M. We submitted application Aug 2009. Partner had interview Dec 2009. We received refusal from Cairo June 2010. We have now applied to Tribunal July 2010 which could take another 13 months to appear at Tribunal. 
annie 123


----------



## M&M (Jul 2, 2010)

annie123 said:


> Hi M&M. We submitted application Aug 2009. Partner had interview Dec 2009. We received refusal from Cairo June 2010. We have now applied to Tribunal July 2010 which could take another 13 months to appear at Tribunal.
> annie 123


Hi annie123
thx so much for your answer so it seems like i'm gonna wait more than i though i just hope all this waiting will come with a good news in the end.
Best regards
M&M


----------



## Gayle_M (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello Everyone,
I am hoping that someone who has had a Medical Check done in Rabat would be able to tell me how long it took for the doctors to send it to Cairo ? My Moroccan husband has been told that the Medical Check will be sent to the Embassy in just 2 days once all the tests are completed!! But we are still waiting for the Form 26 to arrive by registered post from Egypt ( it was mailed on the 11th of July by our CO ) It seems the mail between Egypt and Morocco must go via the South Pole !! 
Also does anyone have any experience with the interviews they conduct 3 times a year in Casablanca? Does the Embassy consider phone interviews if it is not possible to travel to Cairo ? 
Sorry for all the questions but I am becoming very concerned after reading about other Aussie wives waiting for long periods their Moroccan husband's visas


----------



## M&M (Jul 2, 2010)

Gayle_M said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I am hoping that someone who has had a Medical Check done in Rabat would be able to tell me how long it took for the doctors to send it to Cairo ? My Moroccan husband has been told that the Medical Check will be sent to the Embassy in just 2 days once all the tests are completed!! But we are still waiting for the Form 26 to arrive by registered post from Egypt ( it was mailed on the 11th of July by our CO ) It seems the mail between Egypt and Morocco must go via the South Pole !!
> Also does anyone have any experience with the interviews they conduct 3 times a year in Casablanca? Does the Embassy consider phone interviews if it is not possible to travel to Cairo ?
> Sorry for all the questions but I am becoming very concerned after reading about other Aussie wives waiting for long periods their Moroccan husband's visas


hello Gayle_M;17532
i'm Moroccan and i went through the same things i have my medical check on 12 april and then the immigration from cairo contacted me to have an interview in 13 may 2010 and i'm still waiting for their answer about my visa right now known i lodged my application in 15 jan 2010, i think for ur husband medical check will get to the immi withn 1 week after he get it in Rabat and just be patient with this cuz it take time.
M&M
best regards


----------



## Gayle_M (Apr 26, 2010)

M&M said:


> hello Gayle_M;17532
> i'm Moroccan and i went through the same things i have my medical check on 12 april and then the immigration from cairo contacted me to have an interview in 13 may 2010 and i'm still waiting for their answer about my visa right now known i lodged my application in 15 jan 2010, i think for ur husband medical check will get to the immi withn 1 week after he get it in Rabat and just be patient with this cuz it take time.
> M&M
> best regards


Thank you M&M for your reply ! My husband has just received his medical examination request letter and is planning to go to Rabat on Monday  HAMDOLLAH! 
I wish you all the best with your Visa and pray that you will be granted it very soon. Chokran for the good advice to remain patient


----------



## M&M (Jul 2, 2010)

Gayle_M said:


> Thank you M&M for your reply ! My husband has just received his medical examination request letter and is planning to go to Rabat on Monday  HAMDOLLAH!
> I wish you all the best with your Visa and pray that you will be granted it very soon. Chokran for the good advice to remain patient


hi dear sister
you welcome i would like to help if you need anything or ur husband need any informations i will help anytime, i hope inshallah things go easy for you both and thank you so much for wishing me good luck my fiance just told me today that the immi in cairo are done with her clearance check and she told me now they will do a check on me so i will wait like always lol and hopefuly to hear a good news.
best regards
M&M


----------



## Gayle_M (Apr 26, 2010)

M&M said:


> hi dear sister
> you welcome i would like to help if you need anything or ur husband need any informations i will help anytime, i hope inshallah things go easy for you both and thank you so much for wishing me good luck my fiance just told me today that the immi in cairo are done with her clearance check and she told me now they will do a check on me so i will wait like always lol and hopefuly to hear a good news.
> best regards
> M&M


Dear M&M
Thank you so much for your offer of support ~ the same for me ~ if I can help in any way please don't hesitate to ask  Inshallah we will both receive good news soon! Can I ask what was the clearance check your fiance had to have ? Is she Australian ? I am just wondering if they will ask me for something else as I have already sent an Australian National Police check to Cairo. 
Anyway thank you again for your kind words
Kindest Regards
Gayle


----------



## M&M (Jul 2, 2010)

Gayle_M said:


> Dear M&M
> Thank you so much for your offer of support ~ the same for me ~ if I can help in any way please don't hesitate to ask  Inshallah we will both receive good news soon! Can I ask what was the clearance check your fiance had to have ? Is she Australian ? I am just wondering if they will ask me for something else as I have already sent an Australian National Police check to Cairo.
> Anyway thank you again for your kind words
> Kindest Regards
> Gayle


Dear Gayle
thanks for your offer as well and the clearance is a checking up about the record police and i think some other things like the informations we give in the form 80 and yes my fiance is australian from melbourne.
and i think they will ask you about the etend marriave notice and sponsorship thats what they asked my fiance after i get my letter of medical check.
M&M
best regards


----------



## Gayle_M (Apr 26, 2010)

M&M said:


> Dear Gayle
> thanks for your offer as well and the clearance is a checking up about the record police and i think some other things like the informations we give in the form 80 and yes my fiance is australian from melbourne.
> and i think they will ask you about the etend marriave notice and sponsorship thats what they asked my fiance after i get my letter of medical check.
> M&M
> best regards


Dear M&M
We won't have to worry about the Intended Marriage Notice as we were married in Fez last June, but we do plan to get married again when my husband comes to Australia Inshallah. I live in Geelong and used to work in Melbourne, so I am sure you will love your new life in Australia. 
Kindest Regards
Gayle


----------



## M&M (Jul 2, 2010)

Gayle_M said:


> Dear M&M
> We won't have to worry about the Intended Marriage Notice as we were married in Fez last June, but we do plan to get married again when my husband comes to Australia Inshallah. I live in Geelong and used to work in Melbourne, so I am sure you will love your new life in Australia.
> Kindest Regards
> Gayle


oh ok i though u are engaged well its good to know that and yeah melbourne is a big city and i think i will like it.


----------



## ravikr1980 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Spouse Visa*

Hello,

i am an Australian PR holder and working in India for past 2 years. i got married in India. i am planning to relocate to Perth this year end. but my spouse have no visa. what is the process to be followed for spouse visa. can i submit my Indian payslips?

please let me know what to do....

with regards,
ravi


----------



## M&M (Jul 2, 2010)

hello fellas
i just want to know if anyone that is her man from morocco got their visa yet, cuz i see that u all stopped posting news about that i'm still waiting for my form to be clearance.
i hope that someone goit the visa and who are waitng will get it soon.
Best regards.
M&M


----------



## annie123 (Apr 4, 2010)

M&M said:


> hello fellas
> i just want to know if anyone that is her man from morocco got their visa yet, cuz i see that u all stopped posting news about that i'm still waiting for my form to be clearance.
> i hope that someone goit the visa and who are waitng will get it soon.
> Best regards.
> M&M


Hi M & M - 2 people have now received their visas in past couple of days. Most of the others have gone to Tribunal, and like myself now waiting to go to Tribunal. Unfortunately it is very difficult to understand the minds of case officiers in Cairo Embassy. Only they know!!!! But now in my case seems I have a further longggggggg wait, from 12 months to tribunal to hopefully a good outcome and further time (seems) total of 2 years.

Good luck with yours
annie123


----------



## M&M (Jul 2, 2010)

annie123 said:


> Hi M & M - 2 people have now received their visas in past couple of days. Most of the others have gone to Tribunal, and like myself now waiting to go to Tribunal. Unfortunately it is very difficult to understand the minds of case officiers in Cairo Embassy. Only they know!!!! But now in my case seems I have a further longggggggg wait, from 12 months to tribunal to hopefully a good outcome and further time (seems) total of 2 years.
> 
> Good luck with yours
> annie123


Dear Annie
i wish you the best too cuz everyone that wnet through this they will hear a good outcome, and about ur case i know a guy who is moroccan they wnet through tribunal too but wasn't 2 years they waited after their case went to the MARThis visa was refused on 18 jan 2009 and he recieved the visa after the tribunal said they qualify for the visa in april 2010,
and him and his fiance got a second interview with the tribunal on 22 jan 2010 thats what i know about his case. but i wish urs will be less then a year so u and ur husband will be together.
Best regards
M&M


----------



## annie123 (Apr 4, 2010)

M&M said:


> Dear Annie
> i wish you the best too cuz everyone that wnet through this they will hear a good outcome, and about ur case i know a guy who is moroccan they wnet through tribunal too but wasn't 2 years they waited after their case went to the MARThis visa was refused on 18 jan 2009 and he recieved the visa after the tribunal said they qualify for the visa in april 2010,
> and him and his fiance got a second interview with the tribunal on 22 jan 2010 thats what i know about his case. but i wish urs will be less then a year so u and ur husband will be together.
> Best regards
> M&M


Hi M & M . the 2 years approximately is the time frame from now - tribunal - and the further processing after tribunal which takes place in Cairo. The total period from start to finish can take and has taken others up to 2 years. Tribunal if they overturn the refusal is then returned to Cairo - that visa is re processed and that visa is issued from Cairo.annie123


----------



## M&M (Jul 2, 2010)

annie123 said:


> Hi M & M . the 2 years approximately is the time frame from now - tribunal - and the further processing after tribunal which takes place in Cairo. The total period from start to finish can take and has taken others up to 2 years. Tribunal if they overturn the refusal is then returned to Cairo - that visa is re processed and that visa is issued from Cairo.annie123


yes sometimes it takes that long but not often i know its very hard but all we have to do is to be patient with this matter until ur husband will be with you.i wish you from my heart the best.
best regards
m&M


----------



## joutzen (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi Annie

We are still awaiting our visa. I was wondering if you had more info on the two who received their visas in the past few days, i.e. when they applied, where they are living, etc.
Thanks,
Joutzen


----------



## annie123 (Apr 4, 2010)

joutzen said:


> Hi Annie
> 
> We are still awaiting our visa. I was wondering if you had more info on the two who received their visas in the past few days, i.e. when they applied, where they are living, etc.
> Thanks,
> Joutzen


Hi Joutzen, Yes both visas were issued in past 2 weeks, both applied March , April 2010, interviewed May 2010. One couple are a married couple, the other is on prospective marriage visa. Their partners are Moroccian. 
Im happy that these two coupled have achieved their happiness for their future. 
annie123


----------



## M&M (Jul 2, 2010)

*hey*



annie123 said:


> Hi Joutzen, Yes both visas were issued in past 2 weeks, both applied March , April 2010, interviewed May 2010. One couple are a married couple, the other is on prospective marriage visa. Their partners are Moroccian.
> Im happy that these two coupled have achieved their happiness for their future.
> annie123


hi annie
WOW when i read this i was surprised how come some people they got the visa before others whom they lodged their application before them.
i'm happy for both of these couples i just wonder that my appilication was sent on 15 jan 2010 and my interview was in may too and i'm still waiting thats really strange.i hope that everyone of us will hear a good news sooner.
Best Regards
M&M


----------



## annie123 (Apr 4, 2010)

M&M said:


> hi annie
> WOW when i read this i was surprised how come some people they got the visa before others whom they lodged their application before them.
> i'm happy for both of these couples i just wonder that my appilication was sent on 15 jan 2010 and my interview was in may too and i'm still waiting thats really strange.i hope that everyone of us will hear a good news sooner.
> Best Regards
> M&M


Hi M & M - it depends on all our circumstances, Age gap appears to be a very big factor in hold up of visas, generally these ppl get refused and go to tribunal. The 2 couples I mentioned are the same age bascially.
Yes its not fair, but unfortunately there is nothing we can do to change Cairos mentality on this issue. All they do is make us wait a further 1 - 2 years to complete and redo the visa application again via tribunal.
annie123


----------



## M&M (Jul 2, 2010)

annie123 said:


> Hi M & M - it depends on all our circumstances, Age gap appears to be a very big factor in hold up of visas, generally these ppl get refused and go to tribunal. The 2 couples I mentioned are the same age bascially.
> Yes its not fair, but unfortunately there is nothing we can do to change Cairos mentality on this issue. All they do is make us wait a further 1 - 2 years to complete and redo the visa application again via tribunal.
> annie123


yes it sound like what you said but i knew some couple they had the same interview date as mine and their visa got refused and mine i didn't heard nothing about it do you think this waiting warth that mine will be issued or not?


----------



## annie123 (Apr 4, 2010)

M&M said:


> yes it sound like what you said but i knew some couple they had the same interview date as mine and their visa got refused and mine i didn't heard nothing about it do you think this waiting warth that mine will be issued or not?


Sorry M & M I have no idea. We submitted 4th Aug.2009, interview 21st Dec 2009, Cairo waited till June 2010 to refuse. (10 months). At the moment I have submitted file to tribunal, just waiting for a hearing - told 9 - 12 months for this hearing. have heard some had to wait 13 months. Then if tribunal overturn decision, file goes back to Cairo and further waiting takes place ( 5 - 6 ) months. But there are some couples have waited longer and still waiting. There is no fast rule it seems from any direction. Hope this information helps you.
Annie123


----------



## trishher (Mar 3, 2010)

annie123 said:


> Sorry M & M I have no idea. We submitted 4th Aug.2009, interview 21st Dec 2009, Cairo waited till June 2010 to refuse. (10 months). At the moment I have submitted file to tribunal, just waiting for a hearing - told 9 - 12 months for this hearing. have heard some had to wait 13 months. Then if tribunal overturn decision, file goes back to Cairo and further waiting takes place ( 5 - 6 ) months. But there are some couples have waited longer and still waiting. *There is no fast rule it seems from any direction.* Hope this information helps you.
> Annie123


your right on that annie123 we have to hang in there together.My husband and I have had 2 MRT hearings have given all the evidence asked for ,if my husbands visa is refused after all of this I have to wonder what reason they will give annie


----------



## M&M (Jul 2, 2010)

*hey Trisher*



trishher said:


> your right on that annie123 we have to hang in there together.My husband and I have had 2 MRT hearings have given all the evidence asked for ,if my husbands visa is refused after all of this I have to wonder what reason they will give annie


hello there how are you?
i just read ur message now u posted to annie. and as i'm still waiting for my fiorm 80 to be clearance i just want to ask you if you heard about anyone lately get their form 80 clearanced, its been 3 months and half i'm waiting for this form to be done since my interview, so i'm just asking does it take this longer to be clearance.
M&M


----------



## mondy007 (May 2, 2010)

Susie said:


> I'm currently in Morocco (only for a few more days)
> just about to come home
> everything I read seems to confuse me...lol
> all different responses. Talked to the embassy the other day and they told me a few things which drove me crazy. I do have some questions
> ...


i am from egypt and i have applied to offshore visa i emailed my case officer asking about the frame time she said it takes up to 9 months from the day you apply and i have got everything done medical test few days after i applied and i got my interview done and everything i am just waiting now and it really piss me off ... any questions feeel free to contact me


----------



## mondy007 (May 2, 2010)

M&M said:


> *hello everyone*
> i'm Moroccan and my fiance she's australian we lodged our application on 15 january 2010 medical check and police record both was sent to the immi in april and i had my interview on 13th may 2010 i'm wondering if anyone that his or her fiance had the same date interview because i'm still waiting for the australian immigration in cairo to respend to me about my visa so plz if anyone that his or her fiance had the same interview date and they are waiting for the immigration to reply to them let me know how long this will takes.thank you so much guys.
> *Best regards*
> M&M


hi m and m i am egytian and i had my interview 13th may and still nothing


----------



## simoutina (Apr 10, 2010)

M&M said:


> hello there how are you?
> i just read ur message now u posted to annie. and as i'm still waiting for my fiorm 80 to be clearance i just want to ask you if you heard about anyone lately get their form 80 clearanced, its been 3 months and half i'm waiting for this form to be done since my interview, so i'm just asking does it take this longer to be clearance.
> M&M


Hey M & M

Its been 7mths now for us waiting on form 80 just for your information


----------



## M&M (Jul 2, 2010)

hi simotina
thx so we still waiting then lol


----------



## trishher (Mar 3, 2010)

M&M said:


> hello there how are you?
> i just read ur message now u posted to annie. and as i'm still waiting for my fiorm 80 to be clearance i just want to ask you if you heard about anyone lately get their form 80 clearanced, its been 3 months and half i'm waiting for this form to be done since my interview, so i'm just asking does it take this longer to be clearance.
> M&M


hi there,no I havent heard of form 80 being cleared quickly M & M I hope that you hear something soon


----------



## M&M (Jul 2, 2010)

*hello*



trishher said:


> hi there,no I havent heard of form 80 being cleared quickly M & M I hope that you hear something soon


hi Trishher
thank i hope you will hear somehting good too, hopefuly this september.
Best Regards
M&M


----------



## foxy (Aug 31, 2010)

joutzen said:


> girls,what's new with your visas?
> my husband is moroccan and we've been asked for the famous form 80.
> i'm a bit scared about the visa.
> hope your everything will be ok with our visa applications...


omg i dont even know anything about form 80. what is it and why do you have to fill it up too?

cheers


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

foxy said:


> omg i dont even know anything about form 80. what is it and why do you have to fill it up too?
> 
> cheers


It is just part of the process, a form if requested that is used for listing personal information separately for passing on to an external agency if extra checking is deemed necessary.


----------



## M&M (Jul 2, 2010)

hello everyone i just got some good news today and i wanted to share them with you to all my friends here they helped me simotina annee trishher and more that i didn't write down, my visa is granted today 2 septmeber 2010,i'm so happt now that i get it finaly.
i wish you guys that you will also get good news as well.
Best Regards
M&M


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

M&M, great!!! 

Soooo happy for you  It gives us all hope. Wish you both all the very best with your new life in Australia !


----------



## foxy (Aug 31, 2010)

Horeee!! i am so happy for you  congrat mate!! hopely the rest of us will get ours soon too


----------



## M&M (Jul 2, 2010)

foxy said:


> Horeee!! i am so happy for you  congrat mate!! hopely the rest of us will get ours soon too


Thanks Foxy
i wish you the best too and i hope that everyone get their visa to be together.
Best Regards
M&M


----------



## Rio (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi there,
May I ask how long you had to wait after the interview in order to receive a decision. I've heard it could be between 1 to 2 months.

I hope inchallah that we have our partners here with us in Oz.

Thanking you
Rio


----------



## annie123 (Apr 4, 2010)

Rio said:


> Hi there,
> May I ask how long you had to wait after the interview in order to receive a decision. I've heard it could be between 1 to 2 months.
> 
> I hope inchallah that we have our partners here with us in Oz.
> ...


Hi Rio - My partner had his interview 21 dec 09 I had my interview beginning of May we received refusal june 09. We have now applied for hearing at MRT - upon phoning was told a further 15 months. If remitted back to Cairo = at moment people have been waiting a further 9 - 10 months and still no reply. Time frame inhumane and unacceptable. Annie123


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

Dear Annie,

It really hurts me when I read what is happening to you... it makes me feel helpless. 

I'm sending you lots of positive vibes and blessings. Don't know if that helps, but people say prayer does have an effect - even to strangers... it's worth a try. 

So, I'm praying for you and all others in such situations. May all of us have our visas granted very soon and our life and happiness start again.


----------



## Rio (Oct 5, 2010)

annie123 said:


> Hi Rio - My partner had his interview 21 dec 09 I had my interview beginning of May we received refusal june 09. We have now applied for hearing at MRT - upon phoning was told a further 15 months. If remitted back to Cairo = at moment people have been waiting a further 9 - 10 months and still no reply. Time frame inhumane and unacceptable. Annie123


I can't believe that Annie. That is very sad to hear  . I don't understand why you would have to wait the extra 9 months if an application is remitted back to Cairo. Surely it would be expedited if the application was already processed in the first place. Why would if have to take so long if the application was review by the MRT?

I will also pray for you too as I know how hard it is to be away from hubby like that.

Rio xx


----------



## simoutina (Apr 10, 2010)

*Visa Granted*

Visa granted 28th October 2010
Husband arrival 6th November
Worth all the wait...keep strong everyone 



simoutina said:


> Hey
> 
> Met my man April 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## M&M (Jul 2, 2010)

*Congratulation*



simoutina said:


> Visa granted 28th October 2010
> Husband arrival 6th November
> Worth all the wait...keep strong everyone


Hi simotina
i'm happy for you that your husband get the visa finally i hope he will be in Australia soon to be with you i;ve been here in Melbourbe 2 months ago well wish you both good luck and happiness.
Best regards
M&M


----------



## omariann (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi,

I'm happy for you for getting to Oz with ur partner, wish you all the best together.

I'm moroccan man me woman is aussie, we're going to start the process of a fiancé visa, i'd like to know your comments about it, would like how much time it took you to get visa granted.

you can contact me

Thanks


----------



## M&M (Jul 2, 2010)

omariann said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm happy for you for getting to Oz with ur partner, wish you all the best together.
> 
> ...


hello khoya Omariann

i add you to my friends list
i went through fiance visa with my fiance well i will explain to you everything about the fiance visa. if you want to make it work try to have an engagment in morocco with your families and take pictures then try to get like presents from ur families and friends try to take pics with ur fiance and ur friends everywhere you go around try to get also engagment rings and put them on ur name in the reciept.
then you have to give them all the prouves of chat logs and emails.
and you and ur fiance have to fill up the forms that you will find in Prospective Marriage Visa (Subclass 300)
so i hope what i explained to you is enough for you if not just leave me a message and i will help more.
salam alikom
best regards


----------



## gaya03 (Jan 9, 2011)

*bridging visa 1005*

Has anyone who applied for bridging visa 1005 under financial hardship know how long it takes to be approved?

*For info*:
This is nothing to do with a spousal visa so please start your own thread.


----------



## omariann (Dec 16, 2010)

Salam

Thank you brother for the infos you provided, it was really so good 
i invite you to add me on facebook, just search omar chouiekh im in picture with blue turban

Salam


----------



## MrAustralia (Mar 9, 2012)

*9+ months and still waiting.*

My wife applied for a 309 partner visa on the 6th of June 2011 at the Egyptian Australian Embassy in Cairo and supplied everything that was required which included the police check, medical check, forms 40SP, 47SP, 80, marriage certificate, all types of relationship evidence, English translations, statutory declarations, relationship statements, Assurance of Support and absolutely everything that was required by the 21st of June 2011.

My wife didn't have her interview until the 15th of August 2011 with a woman called Mary.

My wife was born in Sudan and moved to Libya when she was 4 years old and lived their ever since apart from studying in Egypt, Cairo for a few years before we met and got married in Cairo, Egypt January 2011.

My wife has remained in Egypt, Cairo since 2011 till current awaiting grant of visa 309.

We both have been told that we have established a genuine relationship and that everything has been accepted and cleared on our application except FORM 80 which is still pending clearance.

My question is why does FORM 80 take 9 months or more to get clearance from Australia?

They were given form 80 on the 6th of June 2011 and until current they keep saying we are sorry but we are still waiting clearance on form 80 from Australia.

I can understand this taking 2 - 3 months or 4 months max but 9+ months is very slack.

Is there any reason why form 80 in my wife's 309 partner visa application is taking so long for clearance in which I'm not aware?

I have spoken with the Australian Embassy in Egypt, Cairo numerous times and they have said we don't know the reason and all we can say is, we are still waiting on your wife's form 80 clearance.

I sent an e-mail to my wife's case officer, the principal migration officer and lastly the regional director because I had no response.

I finally get a reply from the principal migration officer BUT only after I had sent an e-mail to the regional director.

I personally got the feeling and understanding that the principal migration officer never read my e-mail properly regarding my concern at the length of time of 9+ months taken to give clearance on form 80.

Because in his reply he stated "You have to understand that it can take a few months to receive clearance on these form 80's" after I had clearly mentioned in my original e-mail that it had now been 9+ months, did he read my e-mail or not?

E-mail response from principal migration officer:

"Dear Mr Xxxxxxxxx, I appreciate you are concerned at the time taken to process the application. Unfortunately, ensuring all the legal requirements are met in relation to an application can take some time. In particular, it can take several months to gain any necessary national security clearances from other agencies. I am following up on the status of your case to ensure it is being processed as soon as practicable.

I regret I do not have better news for you at this time".

I will be sending an e-mail reminder this weekend to the principal migration officer to see if he managed to find out the exact reason for the extra long delay in regards to the clearance of form 80.

My wife has a common first name but her last name is unique to her family.

Because of the fact that the Australian Embassy in Cairo, Egypt has a bad reputation as can be seen over the internet, I sent a letter to the minister of immigration stating my concern as to how some Australian migration officers were making biased decisions and not following the rules and regulations properly which they are use when determining whether a relationship is genuine or not.

A week later I received a phone call from Dubai who is the regional director giving me assurance that they were overseeing my wife's application making sure that the Australian Embassy and other involved were handling our application in accordance with the rules and regulations and proper procedures.

This happened back towards the end of July 2011.

It maybe has to do with all the unrest in these countries as I was there right in the middle when it all happened and that was quite an experience for me and was quite scary but not enough to make me run back to Australia, as I could not just leave my wife alone in a situation like that so I stayed there until all the violence ended.

I have not had the financial ability to travel back to be with my wife since April 2011 and sadly had to spend our first wedding anniversary alone and away from each other which was last month and it is my wife's birthday next week as well which is even more disappointing that I can't be with her to celebrate it.

I'm having to technically support two households on a single full-time income which gives me absolutely no savings at the end of each month since my wife currently lives alone and doesn't work and part of her family living in Libya and now Sudan after the terrible unrest in Libya recently.

So after 9+ months of me missing and not been able to with my wife, this delay is starting to make me tired and exhausted and starting to feel the financial burden as I send $1000 to my wife every month to support her.

I have definitely been told and have confirmed countless times that the delay is in fact form 80 and nothing else.

I would be very surprised if ASIO could confirm anything with the government and legal authorities over in those countries as I have been inside and dealt with many different government departments over in Egypt and to be honest with you everything is a total mess with no organization and often no computer system as they mainly deal in physical paper work and stick it away in a corner somewhere and it's basically like living 50 years ago over there.

Thanks guys......looking forward to your comments.


----------



## annie123 (Apr 4, 2010)

MrAustralia said:


> My wife applied for a 309 partner visa on the 6th of June 2011 at the Egyptian Australian Embassy in Cairo and supplied everything that was required which included the police check, medical check, forms 40SP, 47SP, 80, marriage certificate, all types of relationship evidence, English translations, statutory declarations, relationship statements, Assurance of Support and absolutely everything that was required by the 21st of June 2011.
> 
> My wife didn't have her interview until the 15th of August 2011 with a woman called Mary.
> 
> ...


Hi Mr Australia - I hear you loud and clear. - Cairo is a huge problem - we were refused visa stating not genuine - I spent 18 months with my partner in Morocco - we have been in a relationship since 2001 - till current 2012. Cairo took 10-1/2 months to refuse the visa. Waiting 2 years to this point in time for a hearing at MRT - I have written to Prime Minister - no reply, Minister of Immigration twice - received a reply on the 2nd try. Received a letter from the Director in Dubai - basically saying I hope this matter is dealt with as soon as possible. All I can say is hang in there and hope you get a favourable outcome. As you can see I am still waiting to be able to plan my future with my partner, Im fed up living in this limbo state in an enclosed bubble brought about by our Immigration. Last month I flew to Morocco and spent another 4 wonderful weeks with him but it is so painful to once again have to say bye at the airport. So I do understand your plight. Annie123


----------



## MrAustralia (Mar 9, 2012)

annie123 said:


> Hi Mr Australia - I hear you loud and clear. - Cairo is a huge problem - we were refused visa stating not genuine - I spent 18 months with my partner in Morocco - we have been in a relationship since 2001 - till current 2012. Cairo took 10-1/2 months to refuse the visa. Waiting 2 years to this point in time for a hearing at MRT - I have written to Prime Minister - no reply, Minister of Immigration twice - received a reply on the 2nd try. Received a letter from the Director in Dubai - basically saying I hope this matter is dealt with as soon as possible. All I can say is hang in there and hope you get a favourable outcome. As you can see I am still waiting to be able to plan my future with my partner, Im fed up living in this limbo state in an enclosed bubble brought about by our Immigration. Last month I flew to Morocco and spent another 4 wonderful weeks with him but it is so painful to once again have to say bye at the airport. So I do understand your plight. Annie123


Thanks for your comments Annie, I appreciate you taking the time to post.

I can understand how you feel as well since I'm in the same boat and have read all your posts and all I can say is I hope you and your partner finally get granted your visa so you and partner can start living life together in Australia and start a fresh and successful future and achieve your goals in life.

You are the same as me, all me and my wife want is to have our visa granted and start living life together once again as husband and wife here is Australia and hope to start a fresh future for the year 2013 and hopefully start a family and having a nice, happy and successful future.

The worst part in all this was when my wife had her interview.

My wife was waiting in the room to be called and a woman called Mary came out and called my wife's name and asked where her translator was and my wife said that there is no translator as my wife speaks fluent English, Mary then said "I don't think so, you don't look like you can speak good English". My wife then said try me and Mary said okay we will see and turns out she was very surprised at my wife's capability in speaking fluent English.

This response and comments from Mary regarding my wife thinking that she didn't look like a person capable of speaking good English is absolutely shocking and offensive and this is how she treats the wife of an Australian born citizen.

This kind of treatment and delay is well and truly more than just slack and shocking but certain people need to be given a warning and follow the rules and regulations according to the immigration act when determining whether a relationship is genuine and not make personal biased decisions and judgements of the applicants otherwise they face serious consequences in losing their job as a migration officer.

This kind of conduct has real potential to damage and totally ruin a genuine relationship and if that ever happened with me, all hell will break loose.


----------



## annie123 (Apr 4, 2010)

MrAustralia said:


> Thanks for your comments Annie, I appreciate you taking the time to post.
> 
> I can understand how you feel as well since I'm in the same boat and have read all your posts and all I can say is I hope you and your partner finally get granted your visa so you and partner can start living life together in Australia and start a fresh and successful future and achieve your goals in life.
> 
> ...


Hi Again
It was Mary that interviewed me and Mark that interviewed my partner, and he was told he was a "very strange fellow" what ever that means. he was asked re the marriage ceremony here, my partner replied but seems it was not good enough and in the refusal mark stated he had no concept of marriage in any religion. Many of the questions asked and answers given were written down by mark and was not the answers given. Seems mark put his own spell on each and everything answered and continued to state HIS personal mindset on everything eg religion, culture, age etc. At the end of the interview my partner was given back all his Stat Dec's and the marriage papers paid for here in Australia plus some of my Stat Dec"s and in his submission re refusal stated my partner had no family support or acceptance of our relationship. Strange thing was the doc's were signed and given by HIS mother, sisters, and other family members. Besides for the 18 months I was in Morocco we lived together in his mothers home with her and family blessings in an apartment type room they organised for us. Just the time frame along 2001 - current - this relationship is totally and honestly genuine and on going and really it has lasted longer than some marriages here in Australia. all too crazy to understand their thinking, but the stress and emotional pain and upset they cause is beyond my comprehension. Oh another reason he stated " we didnt have an engagement party". what the hell - we had a family henna party and dinner etc but there are many couples in Australia who decide not to have an engagement party, that is a personal choice, besides I didnt have any member of my family there for this occasion. They will do and say anything to what appears to FOB us off. What anyone can do about it i really do not know. I put in a complaint to the ombudsman but I had no reply to that complaint. Guess that is filed at the bottom of their huge pile of papers in the dungeons of the Embassy in Cairo.
annie123


----------



## MrAustralia (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi again Annie,

When you mentioned that you waited 10 and a half months to have your visa application refused.

Did they complete the police, medical and form 80 clearance?

It is my understanding that immigration won't even bother going through with the police check and form 80 clearance especially more so than a medical check unless they establish a genuine relationship.

I could be wrong on this Annie but it was just my understanding.

Looking forward to your comments.

Michael.


----------



## annie123 (Apr 4, 2010)

MrAustralia said:


> Hi again Annie,
> 
> When you mentioned that you waited 10 and a half months to have your visa application refused.
> 
> ...


Hi Again

it was my understanding from emails sent to Cairo via my agent that was the case. DIAC takes a long time to process form 80 - particularly if the person has been in other countries, and yet I have read others from similar countries can be achieved in 1 day - 7 days. The whole process is a nightmare and the financial cost of everything is over the top and yet the refugees, costs them nothing, and it also takes away from people like myself because members in MRT are very short staffed (so they advised me). What else or how high i could jump falls on very deaf ears. If you have any advice i would love to hear it. Annie123


----------



## annie123 (Apr 4, 2010)

annie123 said:


> Hi Again
> 
> it was my understanding from emails sent to Cairo via my agent that was the case. DIAC takes a long time to process form 80 - particularly if the person has been in other countries, and yet I have read others from similar countries can be achieved in 1 day - 7 days. The whole process is a nightmare and the financial cost of everything is over the top and yet the refugees, costs them nothing, and it also takes away from people like myself because members in MRT are very short staffed (so they advised me). What else or how high i could jump falls on very deaf ears. If you have any advice i would love to hear it. Annie123


In our case Medical and Police checks - there was no issues.


----------



## Merit (May 29, 2012)

hello , i want you help me : my wife having interview questions with review tribunal MRT Next week i just if can you give me the questions interview MRT will ask my wife?
thank you


----------



## annie123 (Apr 4, 2010)

Merit said:


> hello , i want you help me : my wife having interview questions with review tribunal MRT Next week i just if can you give me the questions interview MRT will ask my wife?
> thank you


Im sorry I cannot help in this matter as I also am waiting for hearing at MRT. The questions will mainly be on your history and anything that has been submitted in your visa application. They bascially are looking to ascertain the genuine nature of your relationship.


----------



## annie123 (Apr 4, 2010)

annie123 said:


> Hi Again
> 
> it was my understanding from emails sent to Cairo via my agent that was the case. DIAC takes a long time to process form 80 - particularly if the person has been in other countries, and yet I have read others from similar countries can be achieved in 1 day - 7 days. The whole process is a nightmare and the financial cost of everything is over the top and yet the refugees, costs them nothing, and it also takes away from people like myself because members in MRT are very short staffed (so they advised me). What else or how high i could jump falls on very deaf ears. If you have any advice i would love to hear it. Annie123


hi Mr Australia, could you advise how your application has gone to this point in time. I have finally received a date for hearing with MRT.


----------



## annie123 (Apr 4, 2010)

annie123 said:


> Hi Again
> 
> it was my understanding from emails sent to Cairo via my agent that was the case. DIAC takes a long time to process form 80 - particularly if the person has been in other countries, and yet I have read others from similar countries can be achieved in 1 day - 7 days. The whole process is a nightmare and the financial cost of everything is over the top and yet the refugees, costs them nothing, and it also takes away from people like myself because members in MRT are very short staffed (so they advised me). What else or how high i could jump falls on very deaf ears. If you have any advice i would love to hear it. Annie123


Hi - Could you please advise how your visa application is going at the moment. hopefully you have had some information from cairo. annie123


----------

